# I need your secret rainbow spot, so I can with the derby!



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

:lol: I know where to catch huge tigers, and cuts, and even some good browns. But, where can I go to catch some huge rainbows. I may be willing to split my winnings with any useful information. :mrgreen:


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Dude you dirty DAWG again!!!! Why dont you quit your crying and post up my numbers for bows and browns already!!! Feeling the heat I see!


----------



## cwp (Nov 25, 2007)

I'll be damned!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> Dude you dirty DAWG again!!!! Why dont you quit your crying and post up my numbers for bows and browns already!!! Feeling the heat I see!


Yeah anyone could catch those Trout farm rainbows. Those don't count by the way. rule 27 section A


----------



## Jacksonman (Jan 16, 2008)

I will one up you. I will take you bow fishing where you can average at least 17.5-18.5 inches. or I can give you the location of three places with large bows and good ice fishing, if you will hook me up with a brown trout ice fishing location within 2.5 hrs of Provo. Deal?

Agreed with what you said about Nortah.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

I can get any of you into 23+ inch brown trout and 20+ inch rainbow trout....tomorrow. But, none of them will be caught through the ice. Does that matter?


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

He has to catch them through the ice, for the gutpile derby. I will struggle with the browns but have a couple of lakes I can get them from.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

wyoming2utah said:


> I can get any of you into 23+ inch brown trout and 20+ inch rainbow trout....tomorrow. But, none of them will be caught through the ice. Does that matter?


In Utah? Thats another rule...


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

In Utah. I am confident enough that I would guarantee myself being able to catch fish over 23+ inches. Browns and rainbows.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

wyoming2utah said:


> In Utah. I am confident enough that I would guarantee myself being able to catch fish over 23+ inches. Browns and rainbows.


On the ice? If you have that kind of intel we need to talk. I pay better than fixed blade, you know how cheap those rich guys can be LOL! :mrgreen:


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

Through the ice is much more difficult. I wouldn't guarantee a rainbow or brown through the ice.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Wyoming!


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Syracuse [Jensen's] Pond had rainbow trout that weight over 6lbs in it.
It was stocked with brood stock rainbows about 10 days ago.
The pond is 90% caped right now.
Some big hooked jaw males in there.


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

*Re: I need your secret rainbow spot, so I can with the derby*


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

flyguy7 said:


> Wyoming!


Thats what I was thinking..


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Jacksonman we may be able to work out a trade. All depending on what happens this month. :lol:


----------

